# Cockatiel in moarning? Need advice!!!



## Cheryl2 (Sep 8, 2010)

I got this e-mail from my niece:

"One of the group homes I work at has pet cockatiels. A male and a female that have been together forever, I'm not sure how old they are, we're thinking at least 15 but we don't know for sure. The female just passed away a couple weeks ago and the male has been driving everyone crazy because he's just been freaking out. He's just kinda spazzes out a lot and he's squacking constantly. We all are assuming that he's grieving for his mate/wife. Is there anything we can do that will help him to calm down so he doesn't hurt himself or continue to stress himself?"

I am not a cockatiel owner, but I have owned one in the past. I currently have 11 budgies and 8 zebra finches. She thought that since I have so many birds I would be able to help her. Actually, I don't know what advice to give her, and I thought those of you who own cockatiels might be able to give me some advice to pass along to her.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

maybe try to console him with some of his favourite treats and give him extra attention. maybe even get him a new companion, even in a separate cage. that may help. thats all i can really say--ive never been in that situation as my two birds are roughly 6 months old.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

When my Snickers flew away, it was very difficult for his cage mate to settle down.
She acted all out of sorts. She was normally a very quiet and content tiel and would NEVER, EVER bite me or anyone else for that matter. I gave a few days to settle without him and then I reached in to get her...she was on the bottom of the cage rocking back and forth and hissing at me.
I continued to talk to her and then I spent extra, extra time with her...one on one time and she received lots of praise and treats. I also started getting her mind on other things by doing some trick training with her. After about 2 weeks, she started doing better and then we brought home a Lutino tiel that someone was trying to rehome, they get along great and she seems to be attached to him NOW...Although, 15 years is a really long time
I hope he will be okay.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I had 2 tiels and one escaped. Alby became withdrawn and unhappy. I have since got another 3 tiels and he's never been happier. Tiels are flock animals and very sociable. I would suggest maybe getting another tiel so he doesn't feel so alone.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, now we have 4 cockatiels all together and my Stormy is doing great...She seems to be happy again and loves all of the attention from all 3 male tiels


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, I also think getting a new companion is the best thing. There's nothing like the company of your own kind. To be suddenly on your own after so long must be very hard. I think they would have to be introduced slowly though - like someone said, in separate cages at first, so they can only see each other. Just in case they don't get along at first.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

In the meantime, until they can find a new friend for the tiel you can go to a Health Food Store and ask for *Rescue Remedy* It can be found in a small pump jar. Lightly mist some around the birds cage and it will help with stress and calm him done.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm just curious. What is Rescue Remedy? How does it help with stress?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can do a Google Search On Rescue Remedy. And here is 1 link: http://www.rescueremedy.com/pets/how-to-use.asp

It is also GREAT for People when there are stressful changes.


----------



## madmax (Sep 9, 2010)

*thanks for the advise*

i too just lost my bird who flu out the door just 24hrs ago . i was up sick all night thinking about what i can do . i took my other bird old yellow place him in a pet caring cage and we walk the blocks in hope of his calling would help peedee find his way back too me . its kind of hit me hard . i hand raised peedee feed just about nested down with him every night for 5 mo .very will train for his age loves people . i wil not give up !!! but i know in a few days i will have too . but right now i have too watch old yellow he acting very sad load . he does this screaming sad calls . you all know what i'm talking about . 
so i just dont know what else i can do ?????
right now i need to help old yellow right now . i think he taking worst then me right now .... so i watching him closely talking too him trying to get throw this as best as we can . i would hate to have to buy a bird from a pet store .with all the tv shows i seen on bird farms . old yellow he a sec Generation from our first bird [kisses i was 7yrs old then] and peedee he my third Generation bird son of old yellow .so please wish me luck and a prayer he find his way back too me . if anyone knows where i can find a female please pm me . will pay if needed as long as it a home raised bird . thanks for you time i will be here often to write some more .


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am very sorry that you have lost your tiel...Like I said before mine flew out of my life on 6-18-10 and my family and I kept trying to retrieve him throughout that day and the next morning. We had several ALMOST moments and then a HUGE storm blew through and I was so worried about him. Just an hour before the big storm, I watched as a hawk NEARLY got him...he flew just in time...they are smart birds and I hated seeing that, but it kind of gave me hope that he would be okay if I could not retrieve him. I had to go home and wait out the storm...2 HOURS felt like an eternity before I could run out to the area he was again. He yelled "Snickers" and he chirped back immediately...that time I managed to get within a probably 7 feet of him...Just over my head so I had to run to my van and grab the ladder, he was sitting there chirping at me while I fought my way through the trees and brush...as I was lifting the ladder my heart SANK because he flew way up in a VERY TALL tree...he wanted to come back to me, I really think he did, but he just could not figure out how to...I continued to call to him and he continued to call to me for the next few hours...then night fell and I had to give up 
I worried all night long about him...I could not eat or sleep...Around 5:30am I ran out to where he last was, I called and called and cried and cried...I must have looked like an idiot. I went home for about 30 minutes and sat on my front porch...finally I went to go inside and I yelled his name one last time and this time he yelled back to me and did a wolf whistle (so I knew it was him)...Well that started my daughter and I on a very long morning of chasing him for at least a mile all around a couple of blocks. It started raining again, we did not care until we got so bitten up by mosquitos that we had to stop.
We went home to shower, eat lunch and went out again...this time we never found him. The thing that was so hard was when we were giving up and I was driving away he kept "flock calling me" it was tearing my heart in two...I was driving away and he kept yelling for me, but he just could not figure out how to get to me. Anyway, I searched internet lost and found sites...he is on several of them. I recieved calls from people as far as 50 miles away thinking they had found him. One caller lived less than 1/4 mile away so I thought for sure it was him, NOPE
Have you put your tiel on lost and found websites? Make lots of posters and tell everyone you meet...I drove my husband crazy doing this. lol
I also put fliers on the windows of my van...just in case...got a lot of stares on that one.
put add in paper and go to pet stores and place flyer there too. call all humane society's in your area and rescues. I really hope you are reunited with him...It must be so hard being your 3rd generation tiel


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks srtiels for the website. 

When I read your post tielmom, it made me tear up. This was the first time I really/clearly understood what you were going through. That is such a sad story. It's like one of those you read in a short story novel. Wow...I'm so sorry for those of you who lose your babies....


----------

